# Urgent request re Anti-Midge Spray



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I cannot find the thread in which I was asking for info on obtaining Avon Sprays.

Nobody replied as to where we could get them. Avon used to sell only on doorsteps. Has that changed?

Are they available in shops? 

We arrive in Midge country tomorrow so would like a soonest answer please.

Geoff


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Geoff, they have changed the formula and it no longer works.

Take plenty of B vitamins instead. There are other products on the market. I bought a tin of Smidge. Now I cannot find it.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

747 is right I think.

Certainly didn't work for us. I swear the little swine made a detour to come and taste it on us!!

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Geoff

Antihistamine tablets

One daily

We were so bad one year we went to the chemist for cream

He took one look and gave us antihistamine tablets

Takes a couple of days

The buggers still bite but you dont get the reaction

Start as soon as possible

Aldra


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Forgot to mention clear nail varnish.

Don't laugh - it does work. Paint it on after the bite and it stops the itching very effectively. Don't ask why 'cos I have no idea.

(_No reason why you shouldn't use a subtle shade of blush pink if you prefer_. :lol: :lol: :lol: )

Dave


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi there,

I know you can get it from eBay (Skin So Soft).

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Avon-Inse...ckets_Accessories_RL&var=&hash=item3f1a36a0e6


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sure it works Zeb

But when I'm bitten, I'm really bitten

Everywhere couldn't find the bites quick enough to put varnish on :lol: 

Not surprising, I always knew I would taste xtra special :lol: :lol: 

and seemingly I do  

Aldra


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: URGENT REQUEST RE Anti-Midge Spray*



nicholsong said:


> I cannot find the thread in which I was asking for info on obtaining Avon Sprays.
> 
> Nobody replied as to where we could get them. Avon used to sell only on doorsteps. Has that changed?
> 
> ...


I use 100% Deet from Millets camping shop and after applying it I have never been bit by mossies or anything else ,if I get bit because I forgot to use it I sometimes land up on a drip in A&E . Just be aware I don't think you should put it on your skin but I put a few dabs on my skin but mainly put it on my socks/ shoes shorts or tee shirt perhaps a little on what hair I have got , plus it may stain some clothing, but I have never had a problem .

Tony A.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

most little shops in the west of scotland sell the avon skin-so-soft. You need the pump action fine oil mist and it does work but no-one is quite sure why and there is nothing that is 100% effective for everyone.
Be careful with DEET products on your skin - from memory anything over 20% is potentially toxic (it is absorbed through the skin) and make sure you wash your hands after touching it. The scary bit is that DEET is a solvent and will seriously damage many plastics if it comes into contact with them.
Best way to deal with the beasties is to get a bottle of the permethrin liquid used to treat tents etc (from camping shops) and treat all the mozzie screens on the van with it. It lasts for 6 months on fabrics and acts as a contact insecticide and repellent but is completely colourless and odourless (to humans). When we took the kids to Borneo I also treated their clothing with it to protect against mosquitos. The midges of Scotland may not spread disease but they do bite more so I treat clothing if going to the west coast from July-Sept. Treated clothes can be washed up to 6 times before the protection wears off. Unfortunately it doesn't work on human skin - it breaks down too quickly apparently.
Chris


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Mosi-Guard

Does what it says on the tin.

Active ingredient is extract of lemon eucalyptus oil; no skin reaction like deet.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Deet solutions can work ( not on me though) but be very careful about using on your skin....it melts synthetic clothing!

I have found Smidge to be effective and another one I bought from a MH show in a black bottle that is natural. On a bad day nothing stops them biting me. 

Garlic is a good defense too as is vitamin B (marmite). The best way is to avoid areas where the midgies like best and cover up.....but they find their way everywhere! 
I like islands with the sea breeze!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Our local Poundshop sells packets of 25 wetwipes impregnated with 30% DEET. They are made by Xpel, called Mosquito and Insect Repellant Wipes and are in a bright green packet. They are easy to wipe over vulnerable parts and, as far as I can see, have had no ill-effects on me ( gibber, gibber...)

I used them in Spain, Morocco and France last summer and got only 2 bites altogether. I've used all sorts of things before and normally get well and truly eaten.

At £1 a packet these are a really good buy.

G


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I always get bitten by nasty things wherever we are, but I found a great spray in Spain called Halley. it doesn't have a nasty smell and I think I is made from natural ingredients.
I haven't seen it for sale here ( I always stock up in Spain) but it might be worth asking if your pharmacist can order it.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Avon Skin So Soft works trust us been there and done it, The other OP is right some of the border stops etc. sell the stuff, cheaper on E Bay though


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

As a native of midge country I haven't found them to be too bad this year as yet.
Clegs (horseflies) have been more prevalent though - dirty great things, make you bleed and then it swells badly.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,

Skin so soft does work but it wears off on me after about 2 hours, smells nice as well.


norm


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I always get bitten in Spain and France. I found that wiping a freshly cut Lemon on my skin does the trick. Also try and keep away from still water areas. I love Marmite.& Garlic. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Been touring round since saturday and no midges. Andy said something bit him once at one spot but noting so far near me...cross everything


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Be careful with Permethrin, it is highly toxic to cats and fish:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Permethrin

Peter


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Mosies*

My daughter has just told me of gadget you can buy in boots - it has a small electric device which you hold on the bite, then give 5 pushes on the end of the stick (a black nob) and it kills the sting in one.
Ask about it in any good Boots branch.
Wendy


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

SMIDGE WORKS

Get it!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

cheapest is on amazon as there is no p&p charges for the UK.

cabby


----------

